# 507                                                      Turnips for 507 bells!



## rose star (Dec 23, 2021)

Turnips selling for 507 bells! Come sell! Just comment and I will add you to the dodo queue. Price is only going to last another 90 minutes, so come right away! 

No fee but tips of DIYs I am missing are very appreciated (but not expected, so don't worry if you don't have any)!





__





						Trading - DIYs for DIYs! (2.0 and more) [also buying DIYs]
					

Looking to trade my DIYs for ones I need!  Also willing to buy DIYs I need for 2 TBT each. I can also pay in bells or NMT.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Meadows (Dec 23, 2021)

May I come over please?


----------



## rose star (Dec 23, 2021)

Meadows said:


> May I come over please?


Absolutely! I added you to the queue


----------



## Meadows (Dec 23, 2021)

rose star said:


> Absolutely! I added you to the queue


Ty omw. I have a diy you need


----------



## rose star (Dec 23, 2021)

Meadows said:


> Ty omw. I have a diy you need


oh no, it crashed!  if you still have your turnips I can reopen, just let me know!


----------



## Meadows (Dec 23, 2021)

rose star said:


> oh no, it crashed!  if you still have your turnips I can reopen, just let me know!


Yeah, I still have the turnips qnd diy


----------



## rose star (Dec 23, 2021)

Meadows said:


> Yeah, I still have the turnips qnd diy


okay, I updated the dodo code! I will be afk for a few minutes but come on over!


----------



## Sidney (Dec 23, 2021)

Hey i’d love to come! I checked but i don’t have any of your DIY


----------



## rose star (Dec 23, 2021)

Sidney said:


> Hey i’d love to come! I checked but i don’t have any of your DIY


That's totally fine! I added you to the queue, come on over


----------



## xBlackRosex (Dec 23, 2021)

Could i come sell my turnips, please? I have 6,000, so i'll need to make two trips. Is that ok?


----------



## rose star (Dec 23, 2021)

xBlackRosex said:


> Could i come sell my turnips, please? I have 6,000, so i'll need to make two trips. Is that ok?


Sure, that's no problem! I added you to the queue, come on over


----------



## xBlackRosex (Dec 23, 2021)

rose star said:


> Sure, that's no problem! I added you to the queue, come on over



Thank you. I don't have any of the DIYs your looking for, Sorry.


----------



## rose star (Dec 23, 2021)

xBlackRosex said:


> Thank you. I don't have any of the DIYs your looking for, Sorry.


That's totally fine, I don't mind!


----------



## xBlackRosex (Dec 23, 2021)

rose star said:


> That's totally fine, I don't mind!



Thank you. Lovely Island, By the way.


----------



## rose star (Dec 23, 2021)

xBlackRosex said:


> Thank you. Lovely Island, By the way.


Thank you!


----------

